# George's Tailors, Review with Pics



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

A while back I posted asking for advice on the best UK suit value in the 500 pound range.

Members Trilby and Chris H recommended me to George's Tailors at 50 Wightman Rd. in Harringay, North London.

After speaking to George by phone, I decided to follow the advice of these distinguished members by having George make me a suit.

I went with a two button, double vented, ticket pocketed, navy chalkstripe number, with two pairs of pants, one cuffed and one cuffless, for 650 pounds. (For a suit with one pair of pants only, the cost would have been 600.)

From the start, George and his wife made me feel like a valued customer. George took my lack of experience in stride and was happy to assume the consultant role I had hoped for. He deftly whipped out the exact fabric I was envisioning from his towers of options.

He was happy to accommodate my request for functioning cuff buttons at no additional charge, and showed me all the details of the construction process, including the difference between canvassing and fusing, which I have obviously heard ad nauseum on this board, but never felt until then.

I was pleased to find, after my initial consultation and measurement, I was encouraged to return for no less than two fittings for my semi-bespoke (see explanation below) garment- a total of 4 visits including pickup, and many hours of their time devoted to me.

Each time I entered their shop, they'd have a piping hot cup of coffee and delicious Greek biscuits at the ready, and would insist that I stay and chat a while after the business was done.

Today, after picking up the finished garment, I stayed and chatted with them while they worked for over an hour and a half, on topics ranging from the difference between the US and UK, Cypress and Greece, dialect vs. standard Greek, the ups and downs of the life of a tailor, etc. In our conversation today, I found out some details that may be of interest to members.

He has been operating in his current location for 28 years and is now 62 years old. (He claims tailors, like fine wine, get better with age.) He is a native of Cypress and still speaks with a heavy Cypriot accent, while his Cypriot wife speaks perfect English.

They have a loyal following among solicitors from the City and have no shortage of work to do. They are getting to the point where they don;t need the money and are ready to start scaling back commissions, so if you're interested in their services, it might be a good idea to go soon!

I am deeply grateful to the forum members that steered me to this gem of an establishment. It was exactly the kind of experience I needed from my first custom suit and I hope the life of an Art Historian keeps me in the black enough to return to give them more business.

I hope you enjoy the pics below. Frankly, I'm not looking for criticism. The suit is made, I am happy, and thought you'd like to see George's work. It's a terrifying thing to post images for so many experts.

George doing his thing.








The man himself.








Some practice for the ultimate purpose of the suit, looking good at the opening of my first exhibition in February 2007!

I am pleased to now join Chris H and Trilby as a proud advocate of George. I hope others of you will head his way.

George's Tailors
50 Wightman Rd.
Harringay, London
N41RU
0208 341 3614

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

A far cry from your J.Press sportcoat!



---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> A far cry from your J.Press sportcoat!


Indeed, I'm trying to walk a difficult line between the traditional attire that fits in best in academic settings and the slightly more fashion forward dress of the museum world. It's a tricky situation but I'm hoping this will be able to function in both.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I think it is a handsome suit that will serve you well for many years. Thanks for the complete and interesting article about having George make your suit.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Very nice, and the price is right. The style and proportions are very classic and elegant. Should give you a nice kick-start into the real world.

I see a few things about the back and the back of the sleeves that might indicate some needed work, or maybe just pressing. But when you bend your arms the collar stays more or less put; that by itself vaults you into the top 1% of suits.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I really love the lining. 

Who's J&J Minnis?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> [Who's J&J Minnis?


A cloth merchant (or weaver-- I'm never sure if I'm dealing with negociants or domaines here). They are best known for excellent flannels, but they also sell what appears in these pictures to be some fine worsteds as well.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

Very dashing! Congratulations.


----------



## byoloye (Dec 30, 2004)

Curator,

Thanks so much for your post. It takes courage to post pictures on this forum. I would say the suit is a sound investment.

BTW, you refer to your suit as being MTM. I was under the impression that George's provided a bespoke service only. Does he do MTM and bespoke?

Once again, thanks for the pictures. Enjoy the suit.

Regards,
Bolaji


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:
> BTW, you refer to your suit as being MTM. I was under the impression that George's provided a bespoke service only. Does he do MTM and bespoke?


Glad you all enjoyed the pictures and I appreciate the minimum of criticism. Bolaji, George called this suit made to measure on my first day there. I'm a pretty easy guy to fit and didn't ask for much difficult personalization. I was happy to work from a standard pattern, as I believe George did. It was nice to fine that they put in a bepoke-level of time and energy on my garment and didn't treat me as a less valued customer, because I'm assuming that I paid about half what he would have charged for a full-bespoke suit. The other members like Trilby and Chris H who have had multiple suits made by George would be able to clarify better than I.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by byoloye_
> 
> Curator,
> 
> ...


I agree with byolye, this is a good post and a good insight into the popularity of George.
I'm also slightly confused on the MTM / bespoke front as one of your pictures shows you standing next to a basted garment which you would only get with bespoke.
Does he do both?
Suits looks pretty good by the way.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

I think it's safe to assume from the label in my jacket and his business cards that he specializes in bespoke tailoring. I also think it's a safe assumption that I did not get full bespoke for 650 pounds, the going rate for good quality MTM in this country. It would seem that he does both, but perhaps Trilby or Chris H can clarify.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

An excellent article. I live near Harringay so may well pop by. 
Does George work with linen? I would like to get a navy linen summer suit but my previous tailor, George of Cleveland Street doesn't work with it. 

A shame that it seems these Cypriot tailors are now mostly in their sixties (having gone into business as young men in the pre-slob era). I wonder if anyone will replace them when they are gone?

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, and well done.

Ah, not to be confused with another George, of Cleveland St, W1, then?

https://www.bownsbespoke.com/george.htm

Don't want to hijack your post, 'rator, but does anyone have any experience with this other George? I nearly had a suit made with him, but he was away on his summer holidays when I needed him, the selfish beggar...


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> I think it's safe to assume from the label in my jacket and his business cards that he specializes in bespoke tailoring. I also think it's a safe assumption that I did not get full bespoke for 650 pounds, the going rate for good quality MTM in this country. It would seem that he does both, but perhaps Trilby or Chris H can clarify.


Thanks for such an informative and detailed post. Your suit looks excellent in your pictures. I also had the good fortune to see it 'on the hanger' when I visited George last week, very nice indeed.

It would seem your experience with George and Peri was the usual warm and welcome one that I always receive on my visits.

Regarding the MTM/bespoke question, in my experience George works from a standard pattern, adjusting and modifying the fit during the following fittings (normally two). I believe everything is done in-house with only the finishing contracted out.

I've always found George to be very helpful and responsive to my (unusual for the UK) requests for very light and flexible canvassing, no darts, 3 to 2 button roll on the lapel, natural shoulder etc.

Curator, I'm pleased your experience with George was a positive one. I think you've got a great suit for the money.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting - when I saw 'Savile Row' I figured it had something to do with the tailoring.



> quote:_Originally posted by Concordia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> Thanks for posting this, and well done.
> 
> ...


I believe there are a couple of threads on Mr George of Cleveland St. I got a 2sb charcoal grey suit with hacking pockets about four years ago, for a v. reasonable Â£390 which you can pay in two installments (no credit cards though). It's M2M but the service is pretty good with a proper fitting and lots of choice, so perhaps 'semi-bespoke' would be a better term. Mr G. was a bit gruff at first (why you want 2 button?? Why not three?? etc) but soon cheered up. He's popular with the Inns of Court, apparently.

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> An excellent article. I live near Harringay so may well pop by.
> Does George work with linen? I would like to get a navy linen summer suit but my previous tailor, George of Cleveland Street doesn't work with it.


I've seen some W. Bill linen material swatches in the shop, so he may well work with it. Worth a phone call I reckon.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

A good looking suit - congratulations.

Do you have any views wearing trousers but without the coat?


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Trilby has corrected my confusion about the MTM vs. bespoke nature of this suit. As I mentioned, I am new to this, but sure enough, at my first fitting, I donned basted canvas pieces and had the sleeves tugged off, apparently a sign of bespoke construction. Perhaps if we are literal this should be called semi-bespoke, because he used bespoke construction on a fairly standard pattern as far as I know. Nice job catching my mistake byoloye and bonhamesque. I thought there was no way a 650 pound suit could be bespoke: despite the time, energy, and pride, which clearly went into its construction, I steered clear of calling it the "b" word. I assumed that MTM was the best term for the slightly less customized level below bespoke, and assumed that all MTM customers get the number of fittings and slowly assembled suit that I saw.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

You might properly say "made to measure" when referring to a very high level of customized service indeed. The greater sin is saying "bespoke" when referring to something that is not at all unique or personal.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Beautiful looking suit *Curator* - very dapper. Glad your quest ended in success![8D]


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Superb! You couldn't look better. (And don't need to!)


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice...I'm loving the red lining...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Not sure if I'd wear such a professional garment to your Mellon Center interview, though! Much suspicion of those who make money....


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Very very nice! I think the price was fantastic too. Well done.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

Stunning! An absolutely wonderful suit!


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

GBR, I'll try to get pics up of the pants without the jacket this evening.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Blackadder_
> 
> Very nice indeed. Not sure if I'd wear such a professional garment to your Mellon Center interview, though! Much suspicion of those who make money....


Haha, you read my mind, very true. They say that once an art professional goes over to the auction/gallery world for consultations, he is almost never never welcomed back into teaching or museum work, a kind of academic blacklisting. I think on interview days it will be a good idea to steer more towards the trad side of the spectrum, (though traditional clothes cost just as much, I think fewer people realize their expense.)

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Great suit!


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice. Incidentally, and off the topic a bit, have you seen the Phillips collection in Paris ? It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> Nice. Incidentally, and off the topic a bit, have you seen the Phillips collection in Paris ? It's absolutely stunning.


I haven't made it to the exhibition yet, though the Washington, DC Phillips Collection is definitely in my top 10 American Museums. I will do my best to follow your recommendation and get to it on my tour of your fair country this March before the show closes on the 26th. Thanks for thinking of me.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Good looking suit.

BTW are those John Constables on the wall? What is the title of your exhibition, dates, venues. I'm sure many here would be interested. Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> Good looking suit.
> 
> ...


They are indeed Constables, good eye. He's the reason I'm in England for the year. I enjoyed a trip to his tomb in Hampstead last weekend, I hope he likes tulips.

Uhoh, don't get me started on my pet project... I'm about to turn 21 and still an undergrad so the exhibition may not be what you are expecting if you think I'm already well along the museum path. It will be at Haverford College's Cantor-Fitzgerald Gallery in Haverford PA from late February to late March of 2007. It's called "The Pennsylvania Landscape: 1750-2007," and will be made up of loans of paintings and photographs from area museums and collections. Loans are commited so far from Ursinus College, Swarthmore College, Bryn Mawr College, Lehigh University, The Newman Galleries in Philly, and I'm in ongoing talks with the Brandywine River Museum, the James A. Michener Museum, and the Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Art. Because Haverford has little permanent collection to speak of, it can be difficult convincing other institutions to give me their art, (no promise of future loans in the opposite direction,) but the promise of publication of their art in the formal catalogue is proving a worthy enticement. Started work on this in June of '05 and will devote this coming summer to it as well, difficult to organize in addition to classes, especially from 3000 miles away, but insurance, shipping, publications, etc. seem to be coming together nicely with a year to go. You're all invited of course.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Uhoh, don't get me started on my pet project... I'm about to turn 21 and still an undergrad so the exhibition may not be what you are expecting if you think I'm already well along the museum path.... Because Haverford has little permanent collection to speak of, it can be difficult convincing other institutions to give me their art...but the promise of publication of their art in the formal catalogue is proving a worthy enticement. 
[/quote]

Curator, must say well done! Still an undergrad and working on an exhibition with publication - that's fantastic. Unless the opening is black-tie, you now have something perfect to wear [8D]

Cheers


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice suit. If I had one like that I'd be smiling like you too. Lucky dog.
Cheers

"Give me liberty or give me death" - Pat Henry
"Those who would sacrifice liberty for security deserve neither" Benj. Franklin


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Curator,

Excellent suit but where is the pocket square? And what are you doing for shirts while in the UK?

Karl


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

There is in fact a pocket square from hilditch and key in the photos in my room, can sort of see it in the last gesturing pic. Believe it or not, I did not pack a pocket square just for the pics at the tailor. I took advantage of T.M. Lewin's 4 for 100 quid deal and that bengal stripe is one of them.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

Fantastic suit! Wear it well,and good luck in your career-you already look successful in it!


----------



## alerik (Jan 27, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Concordia_
> 
> But when you bend your arms the collar stays more or less put; that by itself vaults you into the top 1% of suits.


I just checked and my old Marks & Spencer suit exhibits the same characteristic. I guess, what you mean is that Curator is in the 1% of people whose suit actually fits him properly. And I guess, perhaps, that I'm lucky that my old rtw suit fits me the same on the shoulders.

Is this correct or am I not understanding this special characteristic?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by alerik_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. you have also have a suit that fits in a difficult area-- an all-too-rare event, especially in RTW.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I love the suit. I do have a question. I thought the amount of the shirt showing at the neck and the amount of sleeve showing should be about equal. Your suit shows a much higher collar. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

That's a very nice suit, congratulations! 

-Joshua


----------



## alerik (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, I forgot to compliment also; splendid suit Curator.

What fabric is it?


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Is this the Geroge mentioned on Bown's Bespoke?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> Is this the Geroge mentioned on Bown's Bespoke?
> 
> ...


No, that would be another Cypriot tailor named George in another part of town.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful suit and wonderful fit. I'm envious.
Gurdon


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

How nice to see this thread bumped up again a week after I assumed it was dead for good. Glad you all approve. 

I'm still trying to find someone to take pics of the pants without the jacket for GBR, as my camera is out of batteries and I am far too lazy to buy new ones.

Now back to cranking out an essay on JMW Turner and pretending I like him...

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

maxnharry said:


> I think it is a handsome suit that will serve you well for many years. Thanks for the complete and interesting article about having George make your suit.


Just to bring this discussion back to life after quite a while. I have found all these discussions really useful and have decided to use George for my first bespoke suit. Its a Prince of Wales check 3 piece. His prices now in 2013 are approx £650 plus materials e.g. fabric. If this goes well the next suit will be a tweed.


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was with George yesterday being measured for a 3 piece suit. I had popped in the day before and spent about 45 minutes with him generally chatting and choosing a cloth. I settled on a 10/11 oz English Wool light grey Prince of Wales with Blue overcheck by H. Lesser (London) Ltd which looks wonderful. We chose a pale blue lining to pick out the overcheck and blue and white stripped sleeve lining. He advised to match the grey for the waistcoat back.
Yesterday there was a lot of detailed discussion about design, features I wanted, he was very helpful as this is my first bespoke suit and guided me through the whole process showing me the canvas construction details of button holes etc. Even the loop behind the lapel for the flower stem.

He had asked me to wear a (RTW) suit on my second visit and it amazing how he very gently showed how it did not fit as well as it might. 

I decided on a (fully canvased) single breasted 2 button jacket with notched lapels and with double vents. Working cuffs of course, flapped pockets including a ticket pocket. The waistcoat will be 6 buttons 2 pocket, notched base and lapels. Trousers will be half lined with double pleats and turn ups, button fly and side adjusters. Horn buttons of course. I had done quite a bit of research but George made useful and helpful suggestions throughout.

He took a considerable number of measurements and suggested there would be at least 2 further fittings. 

The cost is £1000 (April 2014) for what I am promised will be a classic English cut suit. I will let you know how it all goes.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Please do post pictures when you receive your new suit. I would love to see it.


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

Piqué said:


> Please do post pictures when you receive your new suit. I would love to see it.


 Happy to. I will give up dates on the fitting process too.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Barry_432 said:


> Happy to. I will give up dates on the fitting process too.


Thank you! I'd enjoy learning of your progress also.

I must say, 1,000 Pounds Sterling including cloth sounds like an exceptional bargain! It's very easy to pay a good deal more than that in the U.S. just for some RTW!

One question about your trousers, what sort of pleats did you elect, forward, or reverse?


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you! I'd enjoy learning of your progress also.
> 
> I must say, 1,000 Pounds Sterling including cloth sounds like an exceptional bargain! It's very easy to pay a good deal more than that in the U.S. just for some RTW!
> 
> One question about your trousers, what sort of pleats did you elect, forward, or reverse?


 I discussed this with George for some time - I initially thought of reverse, however he recommended because of my shape and the chosen cloth that forward would be better - its is also I think his preference. I was happy to be guided by him on this point. I agree with you about the cost too.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Barry_432 said:


> I discussed this with George for some time - I initially thought of reverse, however he recommended because of my shape and the chosen cloth that forward would be better - its is also I think his preference. I was happy to be guided by him on this point. I agree with you about the cost too.


Thank you.

Forward pleats are my preference also. I find them innately more attractive, and they seem more flattering for just about any build.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Why oh why then are most of the available pleated pants done in reverse?

Is it because on skinny people it doesn't matter? Or makes them look better ?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

zzdocxx said:


> Why oh why then are most of the available pleated pants done in reverse?
> 
> Is it because on skinny people it doesn't matter? Or makes them look better ?


This is one of the great mysteries of life. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have now been for my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] fitting at George the Tailors in Haringey. He is always welcoming and charming and very attentive. What are the surprises, I did not expect the level of detail and handiwork, the canvas is hand stitched. I was not expecting an inner lining to the waistcoat nor that the waistcoat itself is canvassed.

On each visit there were minor amends with the sleeves and jacket being lengthened and amends which have resulted in a nice waisted jacket that curves to my back. On this visit the major amend will be to the lapels on the waistcoat that don't look right and are too rounded these will be amended to be straight in a more traditional notched shape.

The suit once the final adjustments are made will be sent to be finished. This again is all by hand e.g. the lining and buttonholes. I attach a couple of photos of the man himself at work and the fitting. My phone does not do justice to the fabric and pattern matching which is very good. When it is finished I will use my camera.












The photo of him working shows the lining of the POW suit which I think is lovely. Please forgive the choice of shirt and tie as this a fitting at the end of the day on the way back from work so coordination was not possible.


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone for posting here, I found your comments when looking for someone to make my first ever proper suit and they proved decisive in my choice. I was in danger of paying a lot more (total cost, with a heavy lining was £1025) and getting a lot less.
I've been a musician at weekends, and a book keeper during the day since the mid 80's, but am now looking for a retirement career - something I can still do when the hands/arms/joints start packing up, when I can no longer be a muso.
I Graduated as a psychologist last December through the Open University and am now in placements and training to become a psychotherapist. I wanted a very traditional suit in a blatant attempt to buy gravitas. Have always loved the look of tweed, so chose a Porter and Harding Thornproof.
Buying the suit was very much as described - four visits including collection, including lots of coffee and discussions about work, life and everything.
Picked it up last Friday, here are a few pics taken on Sunday. I usually save the glasses for some of our gigs, but they did seem appropriate for the day (lunch on a Pullman). Rather chuffed with it.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

PaulHurst said:


> Thank you so much to everyone for posting here, I found your comments when looking for someone to make my first ever proper suit and they proved decisive in my choice. I was in danger of paying a lot more (total cost, with a heavy lining was £1025) and getting a lot less.
> I've been a musician at weekends, and a book keeper during the day since the mid 80's, but am now looking for a retirement career - something I can still do when the hands/arms/joints start packing up, when I can no longer be a muso.
> I Graduated as a psychologist last December through the Open University and am now in placements and training to become a psychotherapist. I wanted a very traditional suit in a blatant attempt to buy gravitas. Have always loved the look of tweed, so chose a Porter and Harding Thornproof.
> Buying the suit was very much as described - four visits including collection, including lots of coffee and discussions about work, life and everything.
> Picked it up last Friday, here are a few pics taken on Sunday. I usually save the glasses for some of our gigs, but they did seem appropriate for the day (lunch on a Pullman). Rather chuffed with it.


Beautiful Pince Nez. Do you get chided much for wearing them.Congratulation on your new found career goals. Quite the look for your sought after profession. Good on you Sir.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely suit, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Barry_432 said:


> I have now been for my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] fitting at George the Tailors in Haringey. He is always welcoming and charming and very attentive. What are the surprises, I did not expect the level of detail and handiwork, the canvas is hand stitched. I was not expecting an inner lining to the waistcoat nor that the waistcoat itself is canvassed.
> 
> On each visit there were minor amends with the sleeves and jacket being lengthened and amends which have resulted in a nice waisted jacket that curves to my back. On this visit the major amend will be to the lapels on the waistcoat that don't look right and are too rounded these will be amended to be straight in a more traditional notched shape.
> 
> ...


A belated thank you for the update I requested 5 months ago. Missed it. Splendid suit!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

EclecticSr. said:


> Beautiful Pince Nez. Do you get chided much for wearing them.Congratulation on your new found career goals. Quite the look for your sought after profession. Good on you Sir.


Beautiful cloth and a handsome classic suit. I would be extremely well pleased to have one exactly like it! :thumbs-up:

I've read folks comment on George's work, but who haven't had him do any, and did quibble about this practice or that. They obviously must have standards different from mine, because he could certainly make for me!


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments.

Cloth - Apparently George's son saw the jacket and wants one the same. 
We are required to provide 'permission, protection and potency' to clients, I wanted a fabric that would - on concious and sub-concious levels - inspire trust and confidence. The style leads to a risk of stereotyping, but is honest in that I love the look and think it is 'me'. I'm not borrowing the look to use as a costume.

Pince-Nez - Reactions are fascinating. Most people don't know how to react to it - outside of their normal experience, so try to avoid looking ('if I can't see it, it doesn't exist'). A few seem unhappy, but not sure why, as if I'm breaking the rules in some way. The remaining group (about the same numbers as the last) love the look (plenty of 'Free Child!). I'd never wear them with clients, but save them for some gigs and formal occasions when I want to dress up a bit.

Working with George - There is a definite period of appraisal in the first meeting. I have a similar role (and budget) when organising entertainment for weddings and parties, using my experience to put together the best package and most appropriate performers. Informed by this (and using common courtesy), I behaved as my idea of a perfect client by having a clear overview, discussing some of the points and being swayed or not, but giving him full autonomy on a lot of the points I didn't understand. This allowed for a good working relationship to evolve. If I had not had interest and enthusiasm in the project, it is unlikely George would - and if I had discounted his considerable skills and experience things would not have gone well. Also, I spent over three years as the manager of a family run jewellers and silversmiths, so picked up on the 'house etiquette' immediately and happily went along with it. I can see why some customers have problems. That is a great shame, and their loss - he doesn't really need the work at this stage of his life.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

PaulHurst: Looks like a great suit, thanks for sharing! If I may give my two cents, a nice spread collar ecru shirt (solid or perhaps with black and red tattersall), burgundy silk knit tie, and medium brown brogue shoes would really set it off nicely.


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

EclecticSr. said:


> Beautiful Pince Nez. Do you get chided much for wearing them.Congratulation on your new found career goals. Quite the look for your sought after profession. Good on you Sir.


Follow up, lovely suit. Wear it in good health. Something I should have expanded on in my comment, "being quite the look"


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Jovan said:


> PaulHurst: Looks like a great suit, thanks for sharing! If I may give my two cents, a nice spread collar ecru shirt (solid or perhaps with black and red tattersall), burgundy silk knit tie, and medium brown brogue shoes would really set it off nicely.


Thanks for the tips, Jovan. Rather like the way that painting part of the house shows up the rest, have realised that I need to sort out the rest of my outfit now as well!


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind words and best wishes, EclecticSr.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

PaulHurst said:


> is honest in that I love the look and think it is 'me'. I'm not borrowing the look to use as a costume.


I think so too.


----------



## Barry_432 (Nov 20, 2013)

PaulHurst said:


> Thank you so much to everyone for posting here, I found your comments when looking for someone to make my first ever proper suit and they proved decisive in my choice. I was in danger of paying a lot more (total cost, with a heavy lining was £1025) and getting a lot less.
> I've been a musician at weekends, and a book keeper during the day since the mid 80's, but am now looking for a retirement career - something I can still do when the hands/arms/joints start packing up, when I can no longer be a muso.
> I Graduated as a psychologist last December through the Open University and am now in placements and training to become a psychotherapist. I wanted a very traditional suit in a blatant attempt to buy gravitas. Have always loved the look of tweed, so chose a Porter and Harding Thornproof.
> Buying the suit was very much as described - four visits including collection, including lots of coffee and discussions about work, life and everything.
> Picked it up last Friday, here are a few pics taken on Sunday. I usually save the glasses for some of our gigs, but they did seem appropriate for the day (lunch on a Pullman). Rather chuffed with it.


What an excellent suit - I do like the pocket watch as well. George is a wonderful tailor and I am saving for my second suit from him. This time a Navy and light blue windowpane 2 piece Glorious Twelfth tweed suit.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

PaulHurst said:


> Thank you for your kind comments.
> 
> Cloth - Apparently George's son saw the jacket and wants one the same.
> We are required to provide 'permission, protection and potency' to clients, I wanted a fabric that would - on concious and sub-concious levels - inspire trust and confidence. The style leads to a risk of stereotyping, but is honest in that I love the look and think it is 'me'. I'm not borrowing the look to use as a costume.


It definitely looks like something a shrink might use. AND it fits, AND you seem enormously comfortable in it. Good going.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Does this George have a website ?


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Forward pleats are my preference also. I find them innately more attractive, and they seem more flattering for just about any build.


Agreed. They are damn attractive. I just got two pairs of trousers made, mid-grey flannel and grey worsted and I went with forward pleats. The pleats look so damn good, particularly on the 13oz flannel which has a nice weight compared to what I usually wear in Hong Kong (the second pair was about 9oz). Reverse pleats are nice on something very casual you might wear to the beach, perhaps white flannel pants, but as part of a suit they don't really work.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

PaulHurst said:


> Thank you so much to everyone for posting here, I found your comments when looking for someone to make my first ever proper suit and they proved decisive in my choice. I was in danger of paying a lot more (total cost, with a heavy lining was £1025) and getting a lot less.
> I've been a musician at weekends, and a book keeper during the day since the mid 80's, but am now looking for a retirement career - something I can still do when the hands/arms/joints start packing up, when I can no longer be a muso.
> I Graduated as a psychologist last December through the Open University and am now in placements and training to become a psychotherapist. I wanted a very traditional suit in a blatant attempt to buy gravitas. Have always loved the look of tweed, so chose a Porter and Harding Thornproof.
> Buying the suit was very much as described - four visits including collection, including lots of coffee and discussions about work, life and everything.
> Picked it up last Friday, here are a few pics taken on Sunday. I usually save the glasses for some of our gigs, but they did seem appropriate for the day (lunch on a Pullman). Rather chuffed with it.


Good post. As mentioned, different shoes and shirt would set the suit off nicely.

Did you look at other London tailors as well?

Competition around that price seems to be Graham Browne, off Bow Lane, and Sims and McDonald in Lambs Conduit Street. However, I have not yet seen any of what they produce featured in posts.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll be in England in May so might be worthwhile to have a suit made.

Does he have the fabric? Or, rather how long does it take him to get it once decided and ordered?

Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm glad everyone here has had good experiences, because a Google review I found while looking for a website didn't have very nice things to say! But then, it's only one review.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a review I found:



> Mode suit maker 25/08/2014 by StevenSa
> George dresses some immaculate mods and skins. Hes something of a well kept secret. Get a suit off him now if I were you, because hes going to retire at the end of this year maybe. Made me the most amazing and well crafted mod suit but to my own special cut and details. 3ply mohair, from scratch with cloth covered buttons. Savile row quality but the modest for £750 and fits me a dream. Lovely guy. I need to go back for a second set of trousers. And A blazer, and an Edwardian style number in burgundy...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh what's Carnaby Street ?



> *George's Tailors*
> Address: 50 Wightman Road, Harringay, London, N4 1RU (0208) 341 3614
> 'Having worked in Carnaby Street in the early 80s, George has a good eye for 60s detail & cloth. Happy to offer advice or create your own designs, a two-piece Kid Mohair Whistle (Cloth covered buttons etc) will set you back around £400&#8230;recommended!'


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You could always search the internet. But hey, why not ask us? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnaby_Street


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Swinging London, Carnaby Street, c. 1966.

Yeah baby !


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Reply to *zzdocxx* - website for George?

No, he doesn't has a website - suspect there is no need for one, and it feels like he is slowing down now anyway. Thought I'd get a suit from him while I could - glad I did!


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Reply to *Kingstonian* - did I check out anyone else?

Being lightly blessed/cursed with OCD, and a business veteran I did do my homework pretty thoroughly. Also, being a skinflint, wanted Savile Row quality without paying for the extra rent. Used trade 'black arts' to evaluate posts and reviews, and was pretty much left with George as the best choice for me.

A close friend and fellow musician has a brace of sons who have set up as tailors (Jones & Jones https://www.tailors-london.com ) so I checked them out as well. The suit from George was tweed and very traditional - mainly for clients/winter, but I also had a mohair one from the Jones Brothers - more contemporary and lighter - for colleagues/summer. Liked the idea of having one from a seasoned veteran, and one from a couple of highly enthusiastic tailors who are at the other end of their career.

Have added a separate post on that one...


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

zzdocxx said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll be in England in May so might be worthwhile to have a suit made.
> 
> Does he have the fabric? Or, rather how long does it take him to get it once decided and ordered?
> 
> Thanks!


Best to make contact directly, I think, perhaps you can sort out a few basics in advance? Probably varies on how busy he is, and what you choose, but do take your time to get exactly what you want, even if it involves waiting a bit.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you PH, I think I will try to contact him by telephone.

I'll be in London area, then gone, then back again, over a few weeks' time.

Hoping to get measured, then basted fitting when I come back, then hopefully final fitting before I leave for good.

Something not fancy, just plain Navy blue 2 piece, for example, in a lightweight breathable material (warm climate here in San Diego).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Just looking again at the dates on some of the older posts and wondering if 3.5 weeks will be enough time for a suit to get made.

?

:chinese:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

After reading the first post, I was rather hoping to find out whether or not, nine years later, the life of an Art Historian does indeed keep one in the black.


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

zzdocxx said:


> Something not fancy, just plain Navy blue 2 piece, for example, in a lightweight breathable material (warm climate here in San Diego).


That sounds like a very pragmatic and versatile choice - look forward to the piccies.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Paul.

My friend and colleague in London tells me that prices in the US in dollars are roughly the same as pounds in the UK.

Ie. something costing 100 pounds in England would be 100 dollars in US.

Lol, when it sunk in that the prices quoted were (of course) in pounds, I figured I had better give it some more thought.

Lovely suit of yours by the way !


----------



## PaulHurst (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks zzdocxx, it did come out rather well.
The UK has been called 'Treasure Island' by the motor trade due to their ability to charge higher prices here - although it does vary.
Obviously a big decision, I'd leave you with the thought that we tend to regret the decisions we don't make, rather than the ones we do...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thinking of splitting the difference here and seeing if he could make me a hopsack navy blazer with patch pockets. Or better yet in a Finmeresco or Fresco fabric.

Not sure of the fabric prices, the exclusive distributor controls the prices pretty well here in the US apparently, one reason the Hong Kong prices have been good in the past.

Visiting Hemranjani 90 miles from here next month for an AskAndy meetup, their made-to-measure prices are good but shipping and duty tacks on a couple of hundred to the cost. Also not really bespoke with basted etc fitting as with Mr. George.

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## agbeardsley (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if George in Harringay is still working and if so, what does he charge for a two piece suit?


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@agbeardsley - Don't have any first hand knowledge, but in looking at their information on Google Maps/Business, it does show some recent reviews from the last few months.

You can also call them:
Address: 50 Wightman Rd, Harringay, London N4 1RU, United Kingdom
Phone: +44 20 8341 3614

Maybe someone from our London membership base will know for certain.

@upr_crust - you were in London recently. Although not close to Jermyn Street, do you have any idea if George's Tailors is still operating?


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

mikel said:


> 50 Wightman Rd, Harringay, London N4 1RU, United Kingdom


Harringay is an outlying district of London, far from the West End, and I've never had occasion to visit it, but a quick search on Google (and Google Earth), using the address given shows a shuttered place of business - not absolute proof that the firm is defunct, but tending to indicate that.


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

@upr_crust - Hmmm, my Google Earth & Street view imply that it still may be open. Though, I don't know exactly when the Earth image was taken.


----------



## Diogenus (Mar 1, 2020)

It is still open - I went there today.


----------



## agbeardsley (Nov 24, 2008)

Diogenus said:


> It is still open - I went there today.


Have you used him as a tailor?


----------

